# A suprize, early Christmas peek for Baldfish!



## Apex Predator (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is an early peek for Baldfish!  This is one of my mild R/D longbows.  It has a zebra and walnut riser, boo core, and figured bubinga limb faces.  I'm thinking buffalo horn tip overlays!  The zebra and walnut will darken quite a bit when finished.  I'm gonna really like this color combo.  She will be 50@29.


----------



## flintlock58 (Jul 25, 2009)

looks great. maybe one day ill get the $$$


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 25, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Here is an early peek for Baldfish!  This is one of my mild R/D longbows.  It has a zebra and walnut riser, boo core, and figured bubinga limb faces.  I'm thinking buffalo horn tip overlays!  The zebra and walnut will darken quite a bit when finished.  I'm gonna really like this color combo.  She will be 50@29.



Gonna be a beauty, but will it be strong enough? Baldfish has them "knuckle draggin gorilla arms" similar to several other members on here  Hope he dosen't break this bow


----------



## baldfish (Jul 25, 2009)

Marty this makes it worse
That some purty wood


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 25, 2009)

Lookin good Marty!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, that is going to be a beaut!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 26, 2009)

That's going to be a nice one there!


----------



## robert carter (Jul 26, 2009)

Marty , You getting better every time. I got a new widow that will be on the rack till the Apex Longbow make venison. I may have to get you to take a few pounds off. Stuff is popping and cracking when I draw it back and it ain`t the bow. Fine bows.RC


----------



## baldfish (Jul 26, 2009)

Since I'm gonna be gettin this bow soon. I need to know where I can pick up a bowstringer. Then a recommendation on arra's and any other suggestions for a newbie


----------



## robert carter (Jul 26, 2009)

I would suggest you talk with Marty on arrows .He could best tell you what would work.

  PM me your address and I`ll send you the bowstringer I got with my Widow. I have several.RC


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 27, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Since I'm gonna be gettin this bow soon. I need to know where I can pick up a bowstringer. Then a recommendation on arra's and any other suggestions for a newbie



I thought your brother had already got you some arrows as an early Christmas gift.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 27, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I thought your brother had already got you some arrows as an early Christmas gift.



Nope dims his personal arras
I'm not the right kinda man to touch them


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 28, 2009)

What kind of arrows are you wanting to shoot?


----------



## baldfish (Jul 28, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> What kind of arrows are you wanting to shoot?



I want to go with carbon because they are tuff and me learning to hit things they need to be tuff cause I know I'm gonna miss hit rock and other stuff


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Nope dims his personal arras
> I'm not the right kinda man to touch them



You ain't man enough to shoot my arras


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 29, 2009)

Check out the overlays!  They are buffalo horn, and are gonna be really sweet when finished.

I've been working on the tiller as well.  I used some power lams in this one to change the tiller.  I think it's gonna work out really well.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 29, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Since I'm gonna be gettin this bow soon. I need to know where I can pick up a bowstringer. Then a recommendation on arra's and any other suggestions for a newbie



When you get that fine stick in your hands, you are welcome to come by my place if you want, and try some 
arrows. I have a few: wood, carbon, aluminum from 340
to 600 spine, 20 to 32" long, 100 to 350 grain points.  
T-Pile knows the way.


----------



## WildmanSC (Jul 29, 2009)

Check out the Grizzly Stik Sitka arrows at Kustom King.  They are tough as nails, make an arrow of around 504 gr at 29" BOP with the 100 gr insert that comes with the arrows and a 125 gr point up front.  They work great in all of my bows from 46#@28" to 51#@28" and I draw an honest 28".

Bill


----------



## baldfish (Jul 29, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> When you get that fine stick in your hands, you are welcome to come by my place if you want, and try some
> arrows. I have a few: wood, carbon, aluminum from 340
> to 600 spine, 20 to 32" long, 100 to 350 grain points.
> T-Pile knows the way.



Jake may have to do that appreciate the invite


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Marty this makes it worse
> That some purty wood


All kidding aside Brother that is going to be a good looking Bow!!

I await the time when I have the extra $$ to have one made myself!!..............................Marty good looking work


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 31, 2009)

Here she is after timing the limbs properly, rounding the limb edges, and trapping the belly.  I'm right where I want to be with weight.  Charlie wants 50@29, and I am right at 52@29 before final sanding.  This photo is drawn to 29".


----------



## Bowana (Jul 31, 2009)

I really like the horn tips. Very cool!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 31, 2009)

I think the power lams are going to work out very well


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 31, 2009)

Bowana,

You can buy asian water buffalo horns off of E-bay cheap!  I bought one that is about 3' long for $15.  It's gonna make lots of tips and riser overlays.  It's easy to work as well.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 1, 2009)

A little more progress this morning. I hope to be spraying finish in a couple of days.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 1, 2009)

That is going to be one gorgeous bow Marty.  Ol' Charley will be stepping in high cotton carrying that in the woods and to the shoots.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 1, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> T-Pile knows the way.



WHO?





Marty, that bow looks great


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey baldfish, I love the new bow and I know you're gonna be happy with it but...

The next time RUTT needs arrows, gimme a holler okay.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 1, 2009)

Al33 said:


> That is going to be one gorgeous bow Marty.  Ol' Charley will be stepping in high cotton carrying that in the woods and to the shoots.



Al I'm in high cotton watching the build
Thanks for the pics Marty



turtlebug said:


> Hey baldfish, I love the new bow and I know you're gonna be happy with it but...
> 
> The next time RUTT needs arrows, gimme a holler okay.



Thank you Tbug but on the arras and Mitch some things you just can't change


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 2, 2009)

I got the riser shaped, and sanded her with 80 grit.  I then took her out back and flung a few.  She is one sweet shooter!  Next up is finish sanding and some grain filling coats of finish.  Here is the riser.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome Marty, it must feel good to be talented, unlike some of us that have no talents.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 2, 2009)

Speechless


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Hey baldfish, I love the new bow and I know you're gonna be happy with it but...
> 
> The next time RUTT needs arrows, gimme a holler okay.


 What's wrong with my arrows??..................They fly Straight!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm currently on the final stages here folks.  I'm in the middle of spraying now.  Here is a preview of things to come.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 6, 2009)

That's a good one. I hope he likes cause I don't need another one...


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking good Marty!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 6, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## Bowana (Aug 6, 2009)

Man that thing really pops with the finish on it! Very nice.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 6, 2009)

Handsome; nice work!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 6, 2009)

Yet another beauty!


----------



## baldfish (Aug 6, 2009)

Man the this is killing me 
Do yall see how purty that thing is
Dang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 6, 2009)

Just got off the phone with THE MASTER BUILDER
and I get to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 6, 2009)

I am proud for ya! 

My guess for aluminum:
2018, feathers, 30 1/2", 145 up front


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 6, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> I am proud for ya!
> 
> My guess for aluminum:
> 2018, feathers, 30 1/2", 145 up front



my guess for carbon--
GT 3555 with a 100 gr brass insert and a 160 stos or magnus 1 up front
cut to 30"................


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 6, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Looking good Marty!


Yep!!


Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> WOW!


Absolutely!!



Bowana said:


> Man that thing really pops with the finish on it! Very nice.


Don't it!!



dutchman said:


> Very nice! Can't wait to see it finished.


And I will get to see it when Baldy does!!



baldfish said:


> Just got off the phone with THE MASTER BUILDER
> and I get to pick it up tomorrow


Riding with you Bro!!


Marty looking forward to meeting you!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are a few completed shots.  She finished 51@29.

Charlie and Mitch came by last night, shot a while and picked up Charlie's new bow.  They were a couple of great guys!  I tell you what, I've met more good people because of traditional archery.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm shootin uncut 3555s with 250 up front out of mine .

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 8, 2009)

Good looking bow, Marty.


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 8, 2009)

as usual Great looking bow Marty


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 8, 2009)

I got my hands on it today... Very nice!


----------



## dpoole (Aug 9, 2009)

He needs another one He wore that one out sat at the blast showing it off !!!    Great looking bow and I am sure it will shoot great also . Great job Marty and enjoy Baldfish !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah I saw it also, sweet looking bow.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks again Marty it's an work of art

Since I got back from BLAST it took two hours to get all the drool and fingerprints off of it


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 9, 2009)

She's one of the purtiest I've seen!

Congrats to Marty for the work of art and congrats to the proud new Papa.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2009)

Man that is BEAUTIFUL!  

Now go kill something.  






Now you just need some "fluffy" arrows to go with it.   

You're gonna love it!


----------

